# Flea Spray Recipe



## Molly+Eva

In a lot of the past forum topics I've seen people mention that they have had success deterring fleas using homemade sprays with neem and essential oils. Could someone post their recipe or point me in the right direction to create my own?

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl

I don't have flea problems, but do use essential oil spray for ticks. This was bookmarked, flea repellent in the article.
I use a carrier oil (Almond) in the recipe listed, it makes the oils disperse better. I also use an ACV based spray. But this one in the article probably smells better!
Essential Oils as Flea repellents

This is my copy/pasted recipe for different oil/sprays
Rotate these every couple weeks if you want:
This is the recipe from a holistic vet(if you can share the oils with friends it helps offset the cost of them)
#1
One drop each:
peppermint, cinnamon leaf(not bark), lemongrass,, clove, thyme, sweet almond to carry(1/2oz)
Five drops per 10# of dog applied on the neck, and smooth down the back, or you can apply by dabbing to the collar if it is fabric.
#2
2 drops lavender, 6 drops geranium, 4 drops peppermint, 1/2 oz carrier oil(olive or almond)

I've never used these as I prefer to use the spray for better coverage. The above seem too concentrated to apply directly, IMO. 

Dr Pam's Flea and Tick Spray
8 oz purified water
8 oz vinegar ~ACV
1 tsp each:
spearmint oil, peppermint oil, citronella oil, lavender oil, and lemongrass oil.

Also you can use a TBS olive oil or almond oil(2 oz) to carry it.
Shake well~spray as needed.
This brand is the oils I used, purchased at a local health food store:

http://www.auracacia.com/
**********
other recipes:
Mix 5 drops of oil of rose geranium & a drop of oil of lemongrass per ounce of water (filtered). The amount of lemongrass can be increased; do not lessen the rose geranium. 

**********

20 drops Rose Geranium essential oil in a base of 1 tsp vodka/1 tsp glycerin (both not necessary but will help disperse the oil better)/distilled water (4 oz spray bottle but would recommend same recipe in an 8oz bottle for small dogs) sprayed on daily 

**********

Neem oil or soy bean oil as the base oil, bothare also insect repelling. With 1-2 drops each per tablesp of the following: clove, cedar wood, citronella, lemongrass, lemon eucalyptus, and rosemary.


----------



## Molly+Eva

Wow thank you so much, that's more info than I've been able to gather the last 2 hours searching online. I saw the first flea of the season today so I figure it's time to get my game face on so to speak.
Thanks again!


----------



## onyx'girl

Diatomateous earth is a great way to keep them from going nuts on your property.
Buy Diatomaceous Earth to kill fleas, ticks, bed bugs and parasites naturally
This thread may be of help, too:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/159686-diatomaceous-earth.html


----------



## Molly+Eva

Excellent i've heard quite a few good things about D-earth. At this point I'm willing to try anything to not have a repeat of last year's flea med cluster-****. 
Thanks!


----------



## Caja's Mom

Is there anything close to these recipes available to buy online someplace?


----------



## Freestep

I make a grooming spray that also works as a flea spray. I mix lanolin and jojoba oil, cedar, citronella, and lavender essential oils, rubbing alcohol, and water. Smells really nice, conditions the coat, and kills fleas it comes into contact with. Just don't spray it near the eyes.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps

You guys might check out Essential oil university. They have an essential oil DEET blend that is pre mixed with fractionated coconut oil. They have wonderful products and I buy from them for almost all my essential oils. Much better quality and price than the health food store. The DEET one is one of the few that is already diluted in a carrier oil, most of them are not. Keep that in mind when you order.

DEET Buster Original | Essential Oil University


----------

